# How much do you spend on vape per month? (Average)



## CMMACKEM (1/6/17)

Sorry if seb.

So how much do you spend on vape per month on average? Vape includes Mods, juice, tanks, rda...anyrhing that has to do with vaping.

I have looked at my bills and since October 2016 I spend on average R5000-R7000. Last month I spent over R10 000.

And I thought vaping was cheaper than smoking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (1/6/17)

For me, it varies. If I go on a concentrate binge, it could be up to R1500. But those are becoming fewer. In an 'average' month, I'd reckon it's about R250-R300. That is mostly just DIY supplies and re-stocks. I hardly ever buy gear now, and am also set for things like wire and cotton. It's taken me quite a bit of money to get to this point but it's eminently doable if you DIY everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/17)

I'm going to take the 5th here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 17


----------



## hands (2/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to take the 5th here...


If you type it in softly she wont hear you

and if my wife is reading this, I am sending R200 on average

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Petrus (2/6/17)

I had a wonderful year so far. First three months cost me ZERO Rans, I sold a mod and some goodies, made R5000, so I told HRH I am making a provit.......then my friends.........now that is you guys, the forum members start to work on my nerves in Bumpery Bump Vape Mail, then I decide to visit my online friends after some whisky and BOOM, I saw pafast and PayPal accounts of R00 000.00. Now I made my calculations again and see a loss. Damn I love vaping. Cheers guys. Vape on.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (2/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Sorry if seb.
> 
> So how much do you spend on vape per month on average? Vape includes Mods, juice, tanks, rda...anyrhing that has to do with vaping.
> 
> ...


Since smokes are $10 usd a pack I justify over spending on gear ,juice ect. I would guess 60-70 bucks on average.Which probably translates to 80-100 usd in honesty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka (2/6/17)

I am spending about 700 to 1000 on average. Would love to spend more but dont want to have to sell a kidney!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (2/6/17)

Interesting thread @CMMACKEM, I found a few recipes that work for me so I mix my own stuff,reduces the monthly expense,vaping is really an expensive hobby,hardware I tend to trade when I feel like change,but for now Im set,I think.

I buy about R450 worth of DIY goods every second month,and cotton and wire every 3rd month which is about R300.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (2/6/17)

I should start DIY'ing. I know the intial capital is high but my brother also indicated after that you save quite a bit. 

My average month, not replacing batteries or new gear. I spend R700-R1200 juice, cotton and wire basically. Gear is reserved for birthdays or special occasions. So that doesn't count.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (2/6/17)

Matuka said:


> I am spending about 700 to 1000 on average. Would love to spend more but dont want to have to sell a kidney!





Jp1905 said:


> Interesting thread @CMMACKEM, I found a few recipes that work for me so I mix my own stuff,reduces the monthly expense,vaping is really an expensive hobby,hardware I tend to trade when I feel like change,but for now Im set,I think.
> 
> I buy about R450 worth of DIY goods every second month,and cotton and wire every 3rd month which is about R300.
> 
> ...



My problem is the eliquid. I order imports at wholesale prices every 1.5 months which is costing me around R 6 500 an order(Juice is worth around R15k so not bad) every 1.5 months.


----------



## Alex (2/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> My problem is the eliquid. I order imports at wholesale prices every 1.5 months which is costing me around R 6 500 a order(Juice is worth around R15k so not bad) every 1.5 months.



wow, that's a hefty juice bill. RESPECT


----------



## Max (2/6/17)

So @kev mac - $10 a pack of 20 smokes - ROE Today - $1 = ZAR12.89 = approximately ZAR128.90 for a pack of 20 in the USA - no wonder Big Tobacco hates vaping !!!!

My Target is to spend between R300 to R350 a month. 

I've spent a lot to get to where I am and will have achieved my Target by the end of this month. 

Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/6/17)

R700 per month on average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (2/6/17)

R3000 + since i do it as a hobby and enjoy both the DIY and playing around with the hardware. ><

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Stoefnick (2/6/17)

Around 750 - 1000, on DIY concentrates, enough to make juice for myself during the month and my friends, sometimes they pay me in new vape gear.
Win Win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (2/6/17)

On DIY it varies since I started buying my common flavours in larger sizes. Some months I spend very little maybe just Niotine and bottles and another month I might spend R1500. I'd average this at R1000 a month to be safe.

On DIY Wire - this is where the savings get good. I buy a few spools of wire 100ft in varying guages @ $4 each (26,28,34,36,38,40 Ni80) total of $24 or R310 every 2 or 3 months. So for less than the cost of 2x 15ft spool of 2x26g\32g A1 Fused Claptons I have more than enough wire to feed my addiction.

Total average is R1100 a month which I consider to be a fair amount. Still not cheaper than smoking tho..

DISCLAIMER: I am not including Vape Mail here, that would throw those numbers clean out the window, across the yard, through the neighbours house and end up somewhere in the Karoo!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (2/6/17)

I'm too scared to put it down in writing............
Vaping is cheaper than smoking....yea thats it........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (2/6/17)

Some months I go quiet and do like 2k on juices only... But some months I go dark and do 6-7k on juices and gear... But then I go quiet again and buy the odds and ends here and there for 500 bucks. On average over a 3 month period I'd say 3500 but I do sell a few weeks after buying

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/6/17)

I think the trick is to get over hardware addiction for most. Lets be honest.... are the latest 20 drippers REALLY all that different from Drippers we bought 5 years ago? No... it's a circle thingy.... with a hole at the top, some holes in the sides and a new paint job. You run your wire through it and the only thing that changed is now you use cotton.... instead of rayon before that, and silca before that.... and sanitary products and fish tank filter before that. Are mech mods really all that different? No it's a tube. With a new paint job. Do we really NEED all this stuff?

The real journey lies in experiencing juice that was truly well crafted by someone who really knows flavours. Unfortunately those are few and far apart these days. But I'd say that's where my vape budget goes. On avg about R800 a month given I don't vape 1L of juice a week either. Probably get away with about 200ML these days a month.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz (2/6/17)

+- 15oo a month excluding mods n tanks lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/6/17)

R800 max a month for me. But i DIY and only buy new gear when existing one breaks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya (2/6/17)

me..about 700 to 800 average only for juice. i dont even want to calculate how much i have spend on gear since Jan. 2017.
what i always tell the wife "lets not go there"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (2/6/17)

Anneries said:


> I should start DIY'ing. I know the intial capital is high



Not really - IF you can pre-determine, say, three ADVs that you would be willing to vape exclusively for the first month. My three ADVs are Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies & Cream. Getting everything I need for those from scratch and from a single vendor (i.e. one cart, one delivery charge) would cost:

Scale: 140
100ml PG nic: 180
1l VG: 100
500ml PG: 50
6x30ml amber dropper bottles: 48 (I'd mix directly into the bottle and dispense from it too)
PET dropper bottle for nic, nozzles for PG and VG bottles: 14
Concentrates:
TFA Bav, Butter, Cheesecake GC, VBIC: 160
FA Cream Fresh, Vienna, Joy, Marshmallow, Nonna's Cake: 200
Cap Vanilla Custard v1, Sugar Cookie v1, NY Cheesecake: 155
FW Hazelnut: 40
Inw Biscuit: 50
Delivery: free 
Total: 1137

That is kinda in your monthly ballpark, maybe a bit over. With those ingredients, I could make 1150ml of the three juices total, enough to vape 38ml a day for the month. But I'd have quite a bit over at the end of the month: some PG and VG, quite a bit of flavours and of course juice if I vape less than 38ml a day. So that all goes towards the next month's production, where you could add another recipe or two and their concentrates. And so you build over time.

Sure, the first couple of months are moderately high. But unless you go absolutely bazonkers and order 100 flavours or somesuch, you can keep within what you're spending on commercial. Once you have a stock of concentrates, it becomes crazy cheap. If I just used my existing concentrates and didn't need cotton or wire, a "cheapest available" purchase of 2xnic (R240), 2l VG (R80) and 1l PG (R75) would allow me to make 2300ml of 3mg nic juice. At nominal consumption of 15ml per day, that would allow me to vape for 153 days or 5 months at a total cost of R395. Monthly cost = R79. I couldn't sustain it because I'd be eating into my concentrate, wire and cotton stocks without replenishing. But if you have DIY established and you hit a period of financial strife, you can vape - literally and figuratively - on fumes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/6/17)

ITT reasons why I should open my own vape shop. 

When i DIY - R350 a month
When I'm not DIY - R500 max a month

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (2/6/17)

This year, averaging @ R1800p/m, (mostly due to switching from vw mods & tanks to mech squonkers & moving from clyrolinx to TFA) content with gear , would be very happy if i could get to R400-700p/m for consumables (wick/wire/DIY/batteries)

Eish, its scary when you do the math

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries (2/6/17)

@RichJB thank you for the cost layout



RichJB said:


> Not really - IF you can pre-determine, say, three ADVs that you would be willing to vape exclusively



That will be easy. To start off I will have an RY4 - looking at Rocket puppy, and then some simple fruit menthol to reset everything once in a while. that is how I vape currently. Only ever have 2 juices. VM4 always and currently Crush for my fruity menthol. 

Will have a look at some recipes. 

But lets not derail.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WELIHF (2/6/17)

I budget R1500 a month for 2 people

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (2/6/17)

Has my wife contacted you to start this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (2/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Sorry if seb.
> 
> So how much do you spend on vape per month on average? Vape includes Mods, juice, tanks, rda...anyrhing that has to do with vaping.
> 
> ...



Vaping is not cheaper than smoking. I started vaping to quit smoking, not to save money. I don't care what it costs me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/6/17)

R2,328 per month so far for the year all inclusive

This is however skewed by the new hardware purchases  but also takes into account sale recoveries

not a pretty picture

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/6/17)

Since Jan this year I have spent R400 a month. It's almost time for 2 new batteries and a stock up on DIY including nic so that number is about to change by a few hundred rand.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

Same as @zadiac, it costs what it costs, I spend what I need to

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Angelus (2/6/17)

Yoh well I just started and Iam on 2000 already ..... freaking scary .... I can't stop going to my shop of choise and can't stop looking at online shops

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (3/6/17)

Max said:


> So @kev mac - $10 a pack of 20 smokes - ROE Today - $1 = ZAR12.89 = approximately ZAR128.90 for a pack of 20 in the USA - no wonder Big Tobacco hates vaping !!!!
> 
> My Target is to spend between R300 to R350 a month.
> 
> ...


No matter what we spend we are so much better off than when we smoked.Vapeing has improved my health plus it is an activity that makes me happy , with my cool gear and being able to participate in the forum it has become a positive facet of my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (3/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Same as @zadiac, it costs what it costs, I spend what I need to


 @zadiac is so right, I change my answer to that!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/6/17)

Angelus said:


> Yoh well I just started and Iam on 2000 already ..... freaking scary .... I can't stop going to my shop of choise and can't stop looking at online shops


I know. Every time I am in a shop I need to buy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I know. Every time I am in a shop I need to buy.



I wish it was only when I went to a shop... my problem is new and shiny things online!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish it was only when I went to a shop... my problem is new and shiny things online!


And this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (4/6/17)

I'm set on hardware so can't see me needing anything for a long time, I'll just do my consumables. 
My premade coils last at least a month so R100 on those. 
Concentrates, I have everything I need for my adv and only need top ups and one or two flavours for new recipes, so about R150.

Total R250


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/6/17)

Started in March 2015 - Each year I've purchased and sold devices to upgrade what I like and don't. This year is the year of mixing.




Gear today

coil master v2
UD Vape bag
Coil master bag
6 batteries (2 new and unused)

Hpriv 220
evic vtc mini v1

Bellus
Serpent mini
1 clone RDA
1 Wotfo lush
1 Taifun GT2

enough coil for a year or 2
enough cotton for the year

Mixing Scale, beaker, 40 glass bottles of various size,

about 100 concentrates, nic pg and vg to last till the end of the year.

Overall not too bad considering I use to smoke 10 a day, I have no clue how much a pack of smokes costs anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (4/6/17)

R300
Buying DIY Juice.

But about every 6months
I'll get a new Mod or atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liezlfra (4/6/17)

WELIHF said:


> I budget R1500 a month for 2 people
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


That is the budget yes.......

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan (4/6/17)

my spend just depends on the latest arrivals lol sometimes upto to 5k


----------



## Mida Khan (4/6/17)

Alex said:


> wow, that's a hefty juice bill. RESPECT



what kind of flavours?


----------



## kev mac (5/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish it was only when I went to a shop... my problem is new and shiny things online!


Right again Rob,online shopping is just too easy!


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

Just received


----------



## Cloudgeek (5/6/17)

I try not to buy a lot of hardware as I will ruin my finances but juice wise probably between 1500-2000 a month


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

I am still on my first ever mod... with normal SSOCC commercial coils... SO I am not heavy on the hardware side... but...

Coils - R270pm
DIY goodies (Concentrates, VG, PG, Nic) - around R1100pm...

My problem is I like a variety of juices and can't vape the same thing over and over again... So I make lots of different juices... And then my significant other cleans out my steeping cupboard every weekend... So now I just make 2 of each so I don't run out anymore... hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (16/6/17)

Eish, i can sympathise with Rob... for me its the juices i taste... and then all the new shiny clicky metallic niceness that appears...

Reminds me of how it was when i customised the living daylights out of motorbikes, chrome, chrome, new fairings, paints, lights...

Then 4x4, with bullbars, and load drawers and camping gear..

Not to mention my life long computer gaming addiction with pc cases and games and keyboards and monitors and gpu's

and omg, that new big samsung s8, or the iphone 7 plus ...

I have come to the conclusion that i am just a sad sad case of being too obsessive, and needing to get into the depths of everything i find a interest in...

My wife actually says she can see it when it starts to happen...

She just calls me smeagol then... and it helps to bring me back to earth..

Like last time when we were at the boat show, looking at the bayliner, with the custom woodwork, fighting chair, built i bar, and those triple yamaha r1 motor outboards...





Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/6/17)

hands said:


> If you type it in softly she wont hear you
> 
> and if my wife is reading this, I am *sending* R200 on average



That's what you are sending ( for being a supportting vendor perhaps ) but what are you spending?


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (19/6/17)

Quite a interesting topic I'd say! IS vaping cheaper than stinkies. I guess you can't say that considering a pack is 30 bucks and only liquid around 150 + (not diy obvs.) Which last you like 2 days lol. I budget around 500-700 for normal flavours a months. If i need wick 100 if i need wire 90. I make my own coils so not needing to spend extra there. Gear (mods, atys, tanks) are for special occasions so doesn't really count i mean it's kinda a once off thing. 

Haven't diy'd yet but that i believe can bring it down alot more. So average person like myself i spend R700 a month. Just on flavas. Could spend 7000 but mans gotta eat! Lol

Cheerz guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

